# River wide tree in Alto Alto



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Marc, thanks. The area below that series of drops with the wall on your right and the tracks on your left, is about mile 2.5 from Rollinsville bridge at Hwy 119, and sounds like it is below the rapid known as Island Turn Rapid.
Could you post the approximate diameter of the tree? The windstorm we just had knocked alot of trees down, and I'll look at the rootwad and base for cuts, etc.
Thanks for your post.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

If I had to guess, I would say that the tree had a diameter of at least 12"-16". It is a large, mature tree, still alive. Your description of the area sounds accurate.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

We went down this afternoon (5/25) and the tree was definitely cut by somebody, no nature at work here. I'd agree with 12"-16" for diameter. I knew I should have checked the buzz before we went. Went left but getting out and portaging pretty easy for a split second scramble. Great level for rafting, besides the tree. Took out downstream about a mile from the usual spot at 72 & Beaver, a little below the next smaller bridge. 2 car road eddy, a couple carins at river level. Has anyone used the USB put-in as a take-out, since there are no parking signs all over the old spot?

Have Fun!


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe the question is, who do we report this to? Given the location above the new fishing club/"ranch", I'm thinking this might repeat itself. I'm not sure if the folks who did this will connect the dots unless a boater gets hurt or worse. Not so unlike running a thin metal cable over a piece of popular single track, no? Next: getting the wood out. Something gas operated; rope and pulley...


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

I would be very willing to assist with the beavering of a hazzard. 

I get home this weekend, and will be available next week for this. Please keep me in the loop is a crew is heading in.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*tree*



Marc said:


> Maybe the question is, who do we report this to? Given the location above the new fishing club/"ranch", I'm thinking this might repeat itself. I'm not sure if the folks who did this will connect the dots unless a boater gets hurt or worse. Not so unlike running a thin metal cable over a piece of popular single track, no? Next: getting the wood out. Something gas operated; rope and pulley...


Marc,

Are you up for going up there this weekend? I am available for one day. I have a big ass come-along as well.

Keep me in the loop.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

I agree with Marc. Getting the tree out will be easy. But whoever put it there had some bad intentions and will likely just drop another in. The tree wasn't even visible when we scouted as it is around the corner of the left channel. I wish I could post a pic the placement is just sinister, whoever did this is a fucked up individual. It would be great to report this but it doesn't seem like a county sheriff thing, or at least a priority.

I've got the time, rope and rafts, but no chain saw and would love to get this out before it gets higher and picks up more wood. Just post here or shoot me an email jed at my web address. raftdenver.com


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tomorrow?*

I live up in Coal Creek, have a chain saw, straps and a come-along, and would have time to help remove the tree tomorrow if anybody is up for it. Never run Alto-Alto (was hoping to this weekend), so I would need somebody who knows the run and location of the tree. Let me know....


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*tree*

I am available Friday or Saturday. Live in Boulder


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe the question is, is this on private land, and will we have problems if we try to remove the wood? Not sure how long this will take, as it's a quite big tree. It seems like we'll need at least 2-4 hours to get this done once we arrive at the site. I'd be up for tomorrow, but can't make it until later in the day. It's a quick drop down to the tree--less than an hour.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

If we give them the benefit of the doubt, there's a chance it just never occurred to them that it would be a hazard for boaters.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have google earth plugin this should show you the island where the fallen tree is. This shows right channel as dry. Be curious to know hat it shows for people without the plugin.

Rollinsville - Google Maps

Edit: Ah Fckrs not accurate after the paste of url. Once it loads If you back up just a little bit then zoom you can see the island. The URL is landing north east of the point I had it zoomed to. The island is very near where the train tracks come out of the tunnel.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Map*

I opened the map link in another browser that did not have the plugin installed and and got just a map that was accurate But you have to hit the "satellite" button


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

I just checked the Gilpin County website and it is private land. Some guy owns the corner with the island and then the river flows through property owned by an LLC. The rest of the surounding land is public. You will have to find the location on this map as it won't save a particular spot. http://gis.co.gilpin.co.us/gilpinmaps2010/default.aspx FYI- Many counties have similar maps.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

craven_morhead said:


> If we give them the benefit of the doubt, there's a chance it just never occurred to them that it would be a hazard for boaters.


There's a good chance they just wanted a bridge to access the island. They might be not like it disappearing though.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Still the question of whom to report this to.... 
and with it being on pvt land should we notify them before removing to let them know....or just do it?
mostly concerned for safety of crew removing... you know angry gun toting owner that stuff.

oh yeah please be sure to post on here when removal plans are i would love to help if i'm not working... planning on doing the run soon anyway.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Since this involves private land, I have a call into the sheriff's office. I will let everyone know what they say after they call me back...


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Alto*

Ran it today near 700; good fun. Tree is still there. You do not want to be out of your boat going down UP Cascade rapid as it is continuous at this level and could sweet you into Island Turn and the down tree. Tree is still above water and the right channel is easy to make and goes good now. Take plenty of clothes brrrr


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Is this tree still in the river? I have run Alto many times but have never heard names of the rapids. Sounds like you are describing just after the second real rapid where it runs along the tracks, then bends right a bit, until the entire creek dog legs to the left through some chossy mank? If that is the case, where is the tree, after the mank or further up into the meat of the rapid?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

After the mank there is an island. The tree is in the left channel of the island.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry not to get back to this thread. I called the Boulder County Sheriff's office, who drove up the river from Coal Creek Canyon, but did not walk up to the strainer which is apparently on private property--in Gilpin County. So, the Boulder Sheriff handed this off to the Gilpin Sheriff, who was supposed to give me a call. That was a week ago. Will try to call the Gilpin Sheriff's office soon...


----------



## h2ostrider (Jun 9, 2010)

*island landowner*

anyone been down to see that the tree is still there?

i live in rollinsville proper and i've always thought the land on the north side of the river was owned by the railroad (until you reach the fishing club) but looking at the county map there is indeed a private landowner on the north side and apparently the island. the records show this land to be owned by Kent Bartlo ( a local Ned guy involved in community events like the Peak to Peak music festival). Why don't we see if we can get a response from him regarding this tree...maybe he can help explain or give permission to go in and remove it.

I found his mailing address and email if anyone would like to handle this task. LMK [email protected] or po box 331, rollinsville, co 80474. please do not spam this guy as he could be our friend in this matter.

i'd be up for helping out with the removal, if we get the okay (seen Deliverance too many times)


----------



## h2ostrider (Jun 9, 2010)

*riverwide tree gone*

i guess the 'low flows' this week on alto-alto were too much for that tree. i made a run today and it was gone.....it has parked itself river right just after the private property/ under surveillance signs and 100 yds downstream of its previous location. should make for a fine fish habitat. no longer a major boating hazard though. i'd still scout to see that this purposely fallen tree doesn't have a new buddy. be safe.


----------

